# Bug eggs or seeds?



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Animals carry seeds around.









Seed - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Another member is using a cat cam to see mice in her house. I didn't know there were cat cams.









Kitten Rescue Cam - live video, pictures of cute kittens | Explore


Watch live video and share pictures of cute kittens at Kitten Rescue in Los Angeles with kitten cam. Learn about adopting a kitten and more at Explore.org!




explore.org













Amazon.com : YI Dome Camera Pan/Tilt/Zoom Wireless IP Indoor Security Surveillance System 720p HD Night Vision, Motion Tracker, Auto-Cruise, Remote Monitor with iOS : Electronics


Amazon.com : YI Dome Camera Pan/Tilt/Zoom Wireless IP Indoor Security Surveillance System 720p HD Night Vision, Motion Tracker, Auto-Cruise, Remote Monitor with iOS : Electronics



www.amazon.com


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Can you place a dime next to them so we can judge the size?

Bud


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Bud9051 - pea-sized.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Look like seeds of some sort to me. What plants are in the vicinity?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I would have already gotten me a hammer and crunched open the other one.
it looks like critters have chewed a hole in one.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Critters have brought them into your basement.
From mice to rats to squirrels....something is storing food.
The ones you find in your yard were buried by squirrels.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

wrbrb said:


> Having trouble identifying these round pea-sized hollow things. Found several in the ground in the soil while doing some yard work, and had seen a bunch under the 20 year old hot water heater in the basement. Not sure if they’re bug-related or some kind of plant or seed matter, although I’m not sure how they would’ve gotten into the basement if they’re plant.
> 
> View attachment 654743


See if you can crack open the one that appears intact so we can see what’s inside.

Gently, so you don’t smash it up too much.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Or sprout it with water. I'm pretty sure they're seeds. I don't know how a little animal backside could make that perfect ridge.


----------

